# Reloading Problem



## Nat (Apr 23, 2009)

I just started reloading. I loaded my first batch of 308 in several different grains of powder in 1/2 gram increments. One of which was 42.5 grains. I went out and shot the 42.5 grain rounds. To my suprise, the primers blew out the back on the majority of them. On one cartridge, there was so much pressure (I guess) that the brass got stuck in the chamber and I broke my extractor pin while trying to remove it. It is my opinion that either (1) I am an idiot and need to sale all of my guns (2) I mis-loaded the powder (3) My scale is un-reliable. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

which powder? what bullet weight? different weights of bullets, even different brands will take different loading data. Even a change in primer from the loading data can cause a pressure spike.

Were the bullets touching the lands?

Could be an overload on powder, could be a maximum load with the bullets seated to far out which will make pressure jump.

Did you accurize your scale with a known weight? Is the scale level?

Is it an electronic scale with a shop light above it?

Could be any of the above.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Sounds like serious overpressure. Southdakbearfan has asked all the questions I would have.


----------



## bryan_huber (Aug 3, 2008)

did you seat your primers correctly? i dont know your setup so i dont know for sure whats going on.


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

another thing tlo keep in mind is if your gun is tigher thorated than most others or an extra long barrel. My dad has a 7mm that he has to load near the minimum charges in books but actually produces higher velocities that the max loads because the throat is so thight. just something else to think about


----------



## JeffinPA (Feb 17, 2008)

Are you using an electronic scale? I noticed in your post you said you loaded in "half gram increments". You also used the word grains elsewhere. Most digital scales have a setting which allows you to measure in either grains or grams. Remember gr is short for grains, and g is short for grams. Powder is measured in grains, and if you measured in grams, you're lucky to still have 10 fingers and your vision.

Primers blown out the back and the kinds of pressures you describe are major overcharges, not the result of an extra grain or two. Probably not OAL or incorrect primer use either.


----------



## bobczyk (Apr 11, 2009)

"LOW" pressure symptons may range from bullets stuck in the bore to "BACKED OUT PRIMERS'


----------



## JeffinPA (Feb 17, 2008)

Backed out primers are not a good indicator of anything.

Blown out primers, dimpled primers, and stuck cases are always the result of high pressures.

PS--When I said not the result of an extra grain or two above, I misspoke. I meant an extra tenth or two [of a grain]. An extra grain or two, surely will make a big [and potentially dangerous] difference.


----------

